# Hi Standard light strike/misfire



## almanor (Jun 15, 2013)

I am new here so bear with my mistakes. I have a Hi Standard HD military that barely strikes the cartrige. It misfires quit often. Recocking the hammer will usually get it to fire. The spring seems to be OK a gunsmith recently replaced it before I got the gun. I feel that the firing pin is worn and not protruding far enough. Is this a common problem or should I be looking elsewhere. None of the firing pins I have found pictures of online look like the pin in this gun. Is this just a bad pic or are there different types of pins? I am new to this gun and looking for advice. Thanks for any help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

High Standard H-D Parts at Brownells


----------

